# Need ideas for canned sweet potatoes



## mudbug (Mar 9, 2009)

Daughter hates them and HH is not a huge fan.  What can I make that will wow them?  Marshmallows are not an option.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 9, 2009)

I dislike them intensely if they're sweetened & frou-froued up.

How about just mashing them plain & serving them topped with lots of butter?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2009)

It's actually been a long time since I've had canned sweet potatoes.  I like mine with a bit of sugar and butter.  If they are overly sweet I really have to load them with butter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 9, 2009)

Something that involves ...Butter, Brown Sugar, Bourbon, and Pecans


----------



## SassyApples (Mar 9, 2009)

E M P A N A D A S!  I love the Sweet Potato ones, so luscious!  So, delectible!  And, my next favorite filling is the pineapple ones..


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 9, 2009)

maybe you could use them as a filling for homemade ravioli? What about sweet potato gnochi with butter or a creamy cheese sauce. Kids love anything covered in cheese and most gnochi recipes are easier than you'd think.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Mar 9, 2009)

SassyApples said:


> E M P A N A D A S! I love the Sweet Potato ones, so luscious! So, delectible! And, my next favorite filling is the pineapple ones..


 

could you PM me your recipe? That sounds wonderful. Thanks


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2009)

Toss with honey, toasted pecans, sliced bananas and butter.  Add a little rum if you want.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 16, 2009)

these all sound yummy!  

"I'm sorry your Honor, I had to feed my kid some booze so she would eat her vegetables."

The empanadas/ravioli ideas are intriguing - I haven't made anything like that before and would like to try it out, so bring on the recipes, pls


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Add a little rum if you want.



I'm always up for a little rum! 

How about sweet potato pie?


----------



## SassyApples (Apr 3, 2009)

*Sweet Potato Filling*

Sweet Potato Filling


2 cups fresh sweet potatoes, cooked/peeled/mashed
1 cup light corn syrup
1/2 stick (1/4 cup) butter
2 Tbsp brown sugar, packed
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground nutmeg
1 tsp ground cloves
1 Tbsp imitation vanilla or 1 tsp pure vanilla extract
Dash of salt

Mix all ingredients together in a medium bowl, or in your KA, and mix until all the ingredients are blended well. You can use this recipe for empanadas, or tarts and pies too.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 3, 2009)

mudbug said:


> Daughter hates them and HH is not a huge fan.  What can I make that will wow them?  Marshmallows are not an option.


How about this.. 

Cooks.com - Recipe - Yam Pecan Pie


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 3, 2009)

Reduce syrup from can with orange juice. Include ginger of some kind. Maybe a slice or two of raw, or some dry powdered. Mix with sweet potatoes, put in a casserole dish. Use diced candied ginger as a garnish, mixed with orange zest. (nutmeg, cinnamon, preferred nuts, can be added at will)


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Apr 4, 2009)

Try my sweet potato casserole.  It's great, I promise.

*Sweet Potato Casserole:

*2 lg (30 oz) cans sweet potatoes (yams), mashed (or 3 cups fresh, baked, and mashed)
½ cup sugar
½ tsp salt
2 eggs
½ stick butter 
½ cup milk
1 tsp vanilla extract

*Topping:*
½ cup brown sugar
½ cup flour
1 cup pecans, chopped
1/3 stick butter

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease or spray a 2 qt. casserole dish. In mixing bowl, combine mashed sweet potatoes with the other casserole ingredients and transfer to casserole dish. Mix topping ingredients and sprinkle over the casserole. Bake at 350 for 35 minutes. Serves 8-12 people.


----------



## jdtractorgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

*Sweet Potato Casserole (no marshmallows)*

Sweet Potato Casserole​ ​  Combine:  

  3 cups canned sweet potatos (40 oz. can, drained - I use Princella)
  1 cup sugar
  1 stick (1/2 cup) melted butter or margarine
  1 tablespoon vanilla
  2 eggs

  Topping:

  1 cup brown sugar
  1/3 cup flour
  1/3 cup melted butter
  1 cup chopped pecans

  Place the canned sweet potatoes in a food processor and puree them.  Next, in a mixing bowl, combine the sweet potatoes, sugar, butter, vanilla, and eggs.  Pour into a greased 1 ½ quart casserole dish.  Next, in a separate mixing bowl, combine the ingredients for the topping.  Cover the sweet potato mixture with the topping, which should be fairly crumbly.  Bake, uncovered at 350 degrees for 1 hour.  



**Note**  Before placing the topping on the sweet potato mixture, you might want to know that it comes out a different way every time I make this recipe.  Sometimes it is more liquidy, and sometimes it is more crumbly.  However, each and every time I make this dish, the finished product is fantastic.  The topping becomes crunchy in the oven and the entire dish tastes delicious.


----------



## jdtractorgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Oops!  Looks like my recipe is almost the exact same as the one before!  I guess that means it's good!    Sorry!


----------



## Dove (Apr 6, 2009)

*These were served at a camping potluck

[-----------------------
APPLE AND YAM CASSEROLE
-----------------------

  1 (21 oz.) can Comstock apple pie filling
  2 (17 oz.) cans whole sweet potatoes
  3 tbsp. butter
  Nutmeg
  Chopped nuts

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Combine apple pie filling and
whole sweet potatoes, drained into buttered 7 x 11 inch
baking dish. Dot with butter, sprinkle lightly with nutmeg
and chopped nuts. Bake 30 minutes until bubbly.


/B]*


----------



## mudbug (Apr 8, 2009)

more good ideas.  thanks. everyone!


----------



## navywife (Apr 8, 2009)

How about a soup?  Buzz them with some veggie broth till they're smooth, maybe a little pumpkin or butternut squash, some coconut milk, some mild curry, and then maybe some beans to give it a little but of substance. You could top it with small apple cubes and a drizzle of walnut oil.....


----------



## jet (Apr 8, 2009)

Last time I made sweet potatoes, I mashed them with some peanut butter and Caribbean Jerk seasoning.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 8, 2009)

Took me 20 years to convert them but now everyone loves the sweet potatoes I make for Turkey day.

For one large can of sweet potatoes I melt 1/4 cup butter, about 1/2 cup brown sugar (we like the dark best) and about 3 Tbsp frozen orange juice.  I combine all in an electric fry pan and cook on low to medium heat untill the sauce gets thick.

Guaranteed fights over the left-overs (though even for our small family and two large cans the left-overs are sparse!),

Good Luck!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 17, 2009)

here's what I ended up doing:

dumped 1 can of sweet potatoes in a round large ramekin-like casserole dish.  Added a couple of tablespoons of brown sugar, dots of butter, one diced granny smith apple, mixed it up, and covered the whole mess w/chopped toasted pecans. Baked for about 30 minutes at 350. 

HH loved it.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice idea NavyWife. Good on ya.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 17, 2009)

Save them for dessert.   I made a Sweet Potato Cake last week that was fabulous.  Although it called for canned SP, I used some that I had baked.


----------

